# Peach Wood



## rodney (Apr 27, 2011)

Little help...

I live in Tallahassee FL and travel to Panama City FL once a week. Anybody know where I can pick up some peach wood? Thanks for any direction :)


----------



## alelover (Apr 28, 2011)

Find a peach orchard. They may sell or even give you some of their trimmings.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

Georgia comes to mind, your right there!


----------

